# does my buck need a friend



## daisyjack (Jul 2, 2013)

OK quick question. I just picked up my 8 week old buckling, right now he is in a pen right next to the does but I plan on moving him away from them when he gets a bit older. will he be ok by himself or do I need to get another buck or wether. does anyone just have one buck?


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 2, 2013)

daisyjack said:
			
		

> OK quick question. I just picked up my 8 week old buckling, right now he is in a pen right next to the does but I plan on moving him away from them when he gets a bit older. will he be ok by himself or do I need to get another buck or wether. does anyone just have one buck?


Bet you already know the answer. Yes, he needs a friend...another buck or a wether.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 2, 2013)

Is the plan to breed all of the does to this buckling?


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2013)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> daisyjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## meme (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, he should have a friend. With so many nice wethers who would otherwise be taken to auction, it should be easy to save one.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 3, 2013)

I would recommend a wether to keep him company!


----------



## daisyjack (Jul 3, 2013)

I was afraid of that. my husband might just kill me when he finds out I am thinking about getting another one.


----------



## daisyjack (Jul 3, 2013)

ok next question. would a Nigerian Dwarf wether make a good companion for an 8 week Nubian buck. would they get along when they get older?


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 3, 2013)

I would get a boer wether.  He will get large enough to not get picked on and thrifty enough not to not break the bank in food cost like a nubian.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 3, 2013)

I would get another intact buckling so the offspring that you_ will end up keeping for the first breedings_ will have something to breed with.

I am not a huge fan of wethers. We have all intact bucks from different lines for the does I retain.. and genetic diversity. In the end you will feed a wether, trim hooves, run fecals, do all the work in caring for and maintaining the animal with *NO BENEFITS*.
Wethers are much more prone to UC also.  Cost the same to care for them so why get an animal that can't do anything for you?

All our bucks get along beautifully.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 3, 2013)

> I would get a boer wether.  He will get large enough to not get picked on and thrifty enough not to not break the bank in food cost like a nubian.


Depending on your feeding situation, a boer may very well cost more to feed. Nubians and Boers are huge feeders here compared to our Nigerians. 

I ended up rehoming our ND wethers and getting another Nigerian buck to breed my babies to.


----------



## meme (Jul 4, 2013)

We have a pet Nubian wether. Yes he eats a lot of food, needs a lot of care, and can be a bit of a pain. But in the end, I love him and don't need a buck anyways. He was a companion for our first Alpine doe, and I wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 5, 2013)

I might mention that I have a very sweet Boer buck and a nigerian buck that are just fine living together. They are buddies, they play shove the nigerian off the platform and head butting games with each other. I think Andy (boer)always wins, but Jax (ND) is always game to play more and can easily hold his own if needed. They do cry for each other when separated for hoof trims etc....


----------



## NaturesPace (Jul 5, 2013)

I have also heard that if the buck you have has horns, then you want to get another with horns or vice versa. That way no one gets hurt.

If this is not true please correct me.


----------



## cindyg (Jul 5, 2013)

I have an ND buck who was disbudded but has pretty big scurs and a Pygmy wether with his full horns, they do fine together.  They head butt and the ND has had his scurs knocked off but the Pygmy doesn't use his horns to stab, just where they are on his forehead must be pretty hard.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jul 5, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I would get another intact buckling so the offspring that you_ will end up keeping for the first breedings_ will have something to breed with.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of wethers. We have all intact bucks from different lines for the does I retain.. and genetic diversity. In the end you will feed a wether, trim hooves, run fecals, do all the work in caring for and maintaining the animal with *NO BENEFITS*.
> Wethers are much more prone to UC also.  Cost the same to care for them so why get an animal that can't do anything for you?
> ...


X2


----------



## woodsie (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a ND and Nubian bucklings together and they are the best of buds. So I don't believe size difference really matters and the NDs seem to hold their own...both are dehorned. 

That being said I totally agree with getting another buck vs. wether. I am all about ever animal having to pull their own weight and contribute (that way I don't drag home free alpacas and minipigs  ) and I just don't see the point in wethers when you are probably going to need a new buck next year anyhow...afterall, who can resist keeping that perfect little doeling born on your own farm.


----------



## daisyjack (Jul 5, 2013)

well you guys convinced my husband to spent the extra money and get another buck. we are picking him up next weekend. so my herd has doubled in size from 2 does to 3 does and 2 bucks. I told myself my limit is 10 goats. we will see if that sticks.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2013)

Good news! I really think you will be glad for another intact buck.
personally, I love the bucks, ours are even sweeter than our does and yes stinky and all we love all over them. One thinks he is a dog and wants brushed and "groomed" like the LGD's. 
My goal is 4 bucks total.  and 10 does! Haha... not really. I get very attached to the bucks.

I will say 10 is a great number. Very manageable. Having a variety of genetic variance means you can keep pretty much a closed herd and retain the chosen offspring. 

Congrats!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 1, 2013)

Goats are a social animal so I would get him a wether or he'll try to challenge the fence or drive you crazy screaming constantly.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 1, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------

